# IMGBurn Mac Alternative?



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky

Any alternatives to the windows IMGBurn that I can burn a game with. I need it for backups for the wii, and I dont have bootcamp/an intel mac. (I have a lacie lightscribe burner, dvd+R DL, though.)


----------



## digitddog

Maybe Burn?

Burn


----------



## imperialis

I burn Wii games with Disc Utility.


----------

